# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Блюда из рыбы и морепродуктов

## Sveta-T

Поделитесь своими любимыми вкусными рецептами рыбы и морепродуктов.

----------


## Belov

У нас в семье обычно жена занимается готовкой, но сейчас, летом, я часто делаю [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на мангале. Сибас, лосось, скумбрию, все получатся очень вкусно, улетает быстрее, чем мясо) Добавляю, соль, перец, лимон и приправа для рыбы.

----------


## Vlad99

Я тоже не силен в готовке) люблю [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] обжарить или отварить, это быстро и вкусно

----------

